# Botones de reboot y power no funcionan en  SDDM solucionado

## cameta

lLos botones de apagado y reinicio no aparecian en el tema Maull de SDDM y en temas como  Maldives aparecen pero no funciona.  

Tras leer estas fuentes 

 *Quote:*   

> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/978
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1054172-start-0.html
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

 

La solución ha sido la siguiente:

```
rc-update add elogind boot
```

y los botones han empezado a funcionar perfectamente.

----------

